# napierdalać (!!!)



## Kos

Hi all/Cześć
Before I ask my questions, I'd would like to say that I am asking them for educational purposes and the sake of learning the prefixes of some swear verbs.
In general, I mainly understand most swear words that stem from "pierdolić" and "jebać", but I've never been quite able to understand the following ones.
The verb "napierdalać" confuses me sometimes. I notice that it has a wide range of meanings such as:
boleć
pobić (kogoś)
uderzać
nakładać w nadmiarze
grać
robić coś szybko
bić się 
upijać się
śmiać się z kogoś
strzelać - in some cases

Most of these are easy to identify by context, but my question lies with the uderzać/pobić/bić się meaning of the verb. I notice that these would mainly translate to either "hit or hammer something" or "to beat up somebody", but when saying this, does the receiver of "the strike" go in the dative case (celownik) or the accusative (biernik). I've seen both, sometimes with "napierdalac" and sometimes with "napierdolic" i.e. "Napierdolił mu w parku" or "Napierdalal go po głowie." - Is it possible to use these verbs in saying something like "Napierdalać gwódź młotkiem?"
This also leads to another question which is: Is "napierdolić" the perfective verb form of "napierdalać" or do they have different meanings?
Again, I don't mean to bring up these vulgar sentences, but I'm curious about their construction.


(...)

Sorry if this post a bit long and also vulgar, but I figured you native Polish speakers could help me understand these words better. 
Plus, learning about swear words can sometimes be a bit fun.
Input will be greatly appreciated.
Thank You
-Kos


----------



## Kos

To whomever may be reading this post, I'm sorry that there are multiple posts by me on the message board with vulgaritites in the title. My orginal post was split in two, since I put more than one question in a single post.


----------



## Salazaar

> I've seen both, sometimes with "napierdalac" and sometimes with "napierdolic" i.e. "Napierdolił mu w parku" or "Napierdalal go po głowie." - Is it possible to use these verbs in saying something like "Napierdalać gwódź młotkiem?"
> This also leads to another question which is: Is "napierdolić" the perfective verb form of "napierdalać" or do they have different meanings?
> Again, I don't mean to bring up these vulgar sentences, but I'm curious about their construction.


Yes, "napierdolic" is the perfective verb of "napierdalac" 

Examples:

Napierdolilem mu w parku -> I beat him up in the park
Napierdalalem na gitarze caly dzien -> I've been playing the guitar all day long

Feel free to ask if you have more questions


----------



## Thomas1

Kos said:


> Hi all/Cześć
> Before I ask my questions, I'd would like to say that I am asking them for educational purposes and the sake of learning the prefixes of some swear verbs.
> In general, I mainly understand most swear words that stem from "pierdolić" and "jebać", but I've never been quite able to understand the following ones.
> The verb "napierdalać" confuses me sometimes. I notice that it has a wide range of meanings such as:
> boleć
> pobić (kogoś)
> uderzać
> nakładać w nadmiarze
> grać
> robić coś szybko
> bić się
> upijać się
> śmiać się z kogoś Could you please give an example?
> strzelać - in some cases
> 
> Most of these are easy to identify by context, but my question lies with the uderzać/pobić/bić się meaning of the verb. I notice that these would mainly translate to either "hit or hammer something" or "to beat up somebody", but when saying this, does the receiver of "the strike" go in the dative case (celownik) or the accusative (biernik). I've seen both, sometimes with "napierdalac" and sometimes with "napierdolic" i.e. "Napierdolił mu w parku" or "Napierdalal go po głowie." -
> This word is used either with the dative or the accusative in the sense to beat someone up. I'd assume that the acusative is more common; though, I can't authenticate this. I don't know if there is even any difference between the two. Napierdolił go w parku. sounds normal (as per grammar standards, of course), Napierdolił mu w parku. sounds even more slang, sort of like Wpierdolił mu w parku.
> Is it possible to use these verbs in saying something like "Napierdalać gwódź młotkiem?"
> Yes, it is. It can mean more than one thing. You could also say: Napierdalać w gwóźdź młotkiem.
> 
> This also leads to another question which is: Is "napierdolić" the perfective verb form of "napierdalać" or do they have different meanings?
> Again, I don't mean to bring up these vulgar sentences, but I'm curious about their construction.
> Just to add to the answer given, I think that we would rather use them in specific context, as they are not always interchangeable from the point of view of meaning:
> I wouldn't say: Napierdolił gwóźdź/gwoździa. because it makes me think that someone beat up a nail.
> Napierdalał gwóźdź/gwoździa may also have this meanig, but you are more likely to associate it with hammering it.
> If you want to use a perfective verb of the same ilk, then you could resort to: Wpierdolił ten gwóźdź/tego gwoździa młotkiem.
> [...]


----------



## kknd

To confuse you more I'll only mention about such use of _napierdalać_: when a friend of mine want to mock me (not using swear words) or to encourage me to work (sometimes even learning), he says: '[Name], no to napierdalamy, co?!' with a big, friendly laughter, having rather on mind something like 'So we are beginning our job (now), eh?'

I think that in most cases you can generalise this verb to mean 'to do (with a dose of dedication/motivation) sth', I guess that meanings of hitting/beating should be obvious.  He also use it to mean 'to play' (especially on guitar, ending it with 'for satan'). Very rarely he uses it in meaning of 'to beat/hit' (generally he uses swear words for comedy effect, not to shock nor to show his domination/superiority).

Here are some collocations I've heard with propositions of use:
boleć – napierdalać (never in imperfective),
pobić (kogoś) – wpierdolić (rather with ease),
bić (kogoś) – napierdalać (without mercy),
uderzać – napierdalać (rather without thinking, also when reproaching, never in imperfective)
uderzyć – przypierdolić (in most cases seen as 'one-time-action', especially in 'one-shot knock-out' stories),
nałożyć w nadmiarze – napierdolić (imperfective is less common),
grać – napierdalać (never in imperfective),
robić coś szybko – napierdalać (never in imperfective),
bić się – napierdalać się (never in imperfective),
upić się – napierdolić się (i think very rare in imperfective),
śmiać się z kogoś – (never heard about it too),
strzelać – (also needs example for me).

Anybody has another thoughts about it? Another propositions kindly requested!


----------



## Kos

Thanks a lot for the responses. "Napierdalać" can be used in so many ways that some of it's translations/uses confuse me sometimes. As for "napierdalać" being a synonym for "smiać się z kogoś", I've only seen this in rare occasions and on this site http://www.miejski.pl/slowo-Napierdala%C4%87+si%C4%99 . I don't really know if "napierdalać" would be a widely recognized synonym for "smiać się z kogoś" The site mentioned above with it defined this way is a slang-definition site. It sounds like something teenagers would say when trying to be vulgar.
As for "napierdalać" meaning "strzelać", I've found a post on another forum, which I think is quite reliable. http://www.polishforums.com/general-polish-language-17/polish-swear-words-139/28/

-Thank you all for helping me with this. You really cleared things up for me.


----------



## BezierCurve

> śmiać się z kogoś


I recall a guy who told me once "napierdalali się ze mnie cały wieczór", meaning his friends were laughing at him.


----------



## Thomas1

Thanks for the examples. I don't remember chancing upon it in the meaning to take the mickey out of someone.

As to strzelać, Kknd, I also think it isn't common, but more likely than the previous meaning: _Siedzieli na dachu i napierdalali do ludzi z procy._


----------



## kknd

Thanks! We could also stretch the meaning for the word in the example on _rzucać (kamieniami)_ also. Nonetheless, the example is quite nice!


----------

